# New here



## wshamby01 (Dec 21, 2014)

New member just saying hi from Arkansas. Here is my rig. 2015 Topwater E Class 2150


----------



## dhoganjr (Dec 22, 2014)

Good looking boat.


----------



## wshamby01 (Dec 22, 2014)

It isn't a 250hp bad boy like yours dhoganjr but it will hit 27mph on the lake with 2 people and usually around 24 going up river. I fish the White River primarily. We don't see too many big boy jets like y'all run in Missouri.


----------



## Djknyork (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice looking rig. Is it aluminum or fiberglass, hard to tell from the picture?


----------



## wshamby01 (Dec 26, 2014)

It is fiberglass.


----------

